# "Jesus Christ loves you"



## joemc (Oct 24, 2009)

This was shot at a local political rally at a "tea party"

Comments and suggestions welcome.
Cheers, joe


----------



## DReali (Oct 24, 2009)

wonderful photo...that is all i have to say about it, i love it almost as much as jesus loves me


----------



## the_martyr (Oct 24, 2009)

great shot


----------



## Elvin Miradi (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice, Joe!


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow the tones on the face is awesome!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 3, 2009)

Spot on!


----------



## Nihilation (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbup:

I like!


----------



## joemc (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.... I walked away with several good shots that day but because of the political rules of the site (which I respect) I refrain from sharing the others.

Cheers, Joe


----------

